# Boot oder doch nicht.....



## raubangler (29. Dezember 2011)

Boot oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage - oder doch Flugzeug?
Das ist ja nicht unwichtig bei der Frage, ob hier ein Bootsfuehrerschein ausreicht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwC8MP6uOiQ
Das Ding gibt es als Bauplan und als Bausatz.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ih_KBru6Co&feature=related
Das Teil sieht im Kern kommerziell aus und wurde mit recht einfachen Mitteln aufgepeppt.

Damit kann man direkt von einem Autotrailer an den Strand rutschen.
Einen Autotrailer habe ich noch rumstehen und so eine Plastikschale wie im zweiten Video mit Propeller aber leider ohne Motor koennte ich billigst schiessen.

Das Teil muesste grundrenoviert werden und dann kommt noch der Spass mit den Fluegeln und der Steuerung dazu.

Der Aufwand lohnt sich natuerlich nur, wenn man damit auch in D als Sportboot (in extremer Gleitfahrt.....) rumduesen darf.
Kennt sich hier jemand aus?


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boot oder doch nicht.....*

Das für Deine Region zuständige Wasser und Schifffahrtsamt wird Dich gern drüber beraten- gern gesehen sind die Dinger wegen ihrer schlechten Manövrierbarkeit nämlich nicht.

Einige machens- andere nicht, bzw. decken Dich mit Auflagen und Beschränkungen zu, daß Du die Lust dran verlierst.:m


----------



## AAlfänger (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boot oder doch nicht.....*

Da man sich mit dem Teil in die Luft begeben kann, ist als mindestens eine Berechtigung zum Fliegen eines UL-Fliegers erforderlich!

Gruß Jürgen#6


----------



## Klaus S. (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boot oder doch nicht.....*

Sieht nach viel Spaß aus... #6

Wünsche dir viel Glück das es klappt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boot oder doch nicht.....*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Da man sich mit dem Teil in die Luft begeben kann, ist als mindestens eine Berechtigung zum Fliegen eines UL-Fliegers erforderlich!
> 
> Gruß Jürgen#6



Bitte so etwas nicht einfach nur hinschreiben, sondern auch eine Quelle bzw. einen Link hierzu nennen.

Ich glaube, Du meinst eher solche "Fahrzeuge"... http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.knuth.my-place.us/wig-3.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.knuth.my-place.us/ekranoplane.html&usg=__JHF305sFnjkBTzHbav0JoNGTr08=&h=250&w=320&sz=51&hl=de&start=6&zoom=1&tbnid=-YoTx-kSKR0rQM:&tbnh=92&tbnw=118&ei=eZL9Tvm1G4-S8gO3qY2wAQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbodeneffektflugzeug%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DPma%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:defficial%26biw%3D1600%26bih%3D754%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1 
Die nennen sich Ekranoplane.

Ich kenne zufällig jemanden, der ein olles Hovercraft legal mit dem SBF fährt (aber nicht oft, wegen regelmässiger Defekte ).


----------



## AAlfänger (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boot oder doch nicht.....*

Ich kann dir im Moment keinen Link dazu nennen, aber da ich Mitglied in einem Luftsportverein bin und wir auch ULs und Segler fliegen kannst du mir schon glauben! Das Teil zählt als Fluggerät, da es keine Verbindung zur Erde hat! Ein Hoovercraft zählt immer noch als Boot!#6

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## raubangler (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boot oder doch nicht.....*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Ich kann dir im Moment keinen Link dazu nennen, aber da ich Mitglied in einem Luftsportverein bin und wir auch ULs und Segler fliegen kannst du mir schon glauben! Das Teil zählt als Fluggerät, da es keine Verbindung zur Erde hat! Ein Hoovercraft zählt immer noch als Boot!#6
> 
> Gruß Jürgen



So einen Schwachsinn hatte ich fuer D schon vermutet.
Passt ja auch super in den sonstigen Paragraphen- und Vorschriftenmuell.
:-(


Was soll man mit der Pilotenausbildung, um ein 1m ueber dem Boden schwebendes Luftkissenboot steuern zu koennen?
Ein VOR anpeilen?

Und wenn es ein Fluggeraet ist, dann gelten ja auch Mindestflughoehen, die ja nicht so richtig erreicht werden koennen.
Alles inkonsistent....

Das Boot im zweiten Video ist allerdings schon fast ein Flugzeug,
Mit Bodeneffekt hat das ja nur noch am Rande zu tun.
Wenn der Vollgas gibt und hochzieht, duerfte er wohl in den Baeumen landen.
Wenn er dann die Fluegel noch richtig baut und nicht nur mit einfacher Folie bespannt, sollte es richtig abgehen.

Ist die Einordnung 'Bodeneffektgeraet gleich Flugzeug' eigentlich europaeinheitlich oder nur deutsch?


----------



## Eristo (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boot oder doch nicht.....*



raubangler schrieb:


> Boot oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage - oder doch Flugzeug?
> Das ist ja nicht unwichtig bei der Frage, ob hier ein Bootsfuehrerschein ausreicht.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwC8MP6uOiQ
> ...





Gibt`s durch die Klimaerwärmung evtl. schon "Fliegende Fische" in Nord- oder Ostsee?|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Das Vergleichen bedeutet das Ende des Glücks und den Beginn der Unzufriedenheit... :m


----------



## AAlfänger (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Boot oder doch nicht.....*

In gewisser weise hat Raubangler ja recht mit seiner Aussage über Deutschland und seinen Vorschriften! Aber gerade in der Luftfahrt ist das vieleicht doch ganz gut, nicht umsonst haben wir hier die wenigsten Unfälle! Trotzdem kann man manchmal garnicht so dumm denken,wie sich einige Scheininhaber im Luftverkehr verhalten.#6

Gruß AAlfänger


----------

